# King betta



## hmongmoua (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey,
I bought my male king betta from petco a month ago and I had figured, I should breed him. I haven't been able to do much with him because he is always running (swimming) away from me. what should I do?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Breeding is the last thing you should do with him. He doesnt need to breed at all.

Breeding is time consuming, difficult, and dangerous for both fish.

Youve only had him a few months? You shouldnt breed unless you have been researching and keeping bettas for at least a year.


----------



## hmongmoua (Mar 31, 2012)

I've had bettas for a while and i haven't really breed any of them due to lack of money.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I've breed a few King's and is currently raising King Fry's. When it comes to King's sometimes they can be very very picky and be very aggressive towards the female that's how they are and it's not a good sight to see,*#1 RULE* is never breed unless they are both KING's (keep that in might) you have to have a bit of a strong heart if you want to breed them. It takes patients to find a pair, I normally put the pair side by side for a couple weeks and start to condition them a week before I start to introduce them in there breeding tank. When the male is done with his nest wait 2-3 days till female has her spawning stripes then let her out slowly so she doesn't lose her spawning stripes. At this stage is where the aggressiveness kicks in showing the a lot of chasing. But they will embrace once they are both tired and the male lures her to the nest... Many Luck to you buddy if you decide to breed


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah it is very important to do research and have all your equipment ready and handy cause something will catch yours eyes and if you don't have it, the whole operation is a down fall. Fry food is the most important, have it ready in advance cause after the first week it's in your hand in keeping them alive. Water change are important too after the first week you can and quarter gal. everyday once it fills from then on, out with half and fill with new with conditioned aged water and make sure it's the same temp as your fry's tank water


----------



## hmongmoua (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you so much!  I'll keep all of that in mind, I haven't gone to get the female yet cause i'm still researching on what female would be best. 


I also just bought a half moon double tail plakat today, any suggestions?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

It would seem, due to the questions you're asking, that you're not knowledgeable enough about bettas to be able to breed them responsibly.

And I say that without trying to be mean. I, too, would like to take up breeding eventually, but I am certainly not going to for a long time. Perhaps another year or two. I want to keep the boys I have happy and healthy for at least a year while addressing these following questions:

Do I have the time to devote to daily water changes and multiple feedings in both a growout tank and dozens of jarred betta youngsters?

Do I have the disposable income to humanely house a brood of perhaps 100 bettas and keep them in clean, warm water? Can I buy and grow food cultures and sufficient tank and lighting setups?

Do I have access to parents of good breeding stock in order to avoid breeding bad genes into the betta?

What is my aim in breeding? Am I going to just be another backyard breeder, putting random fish together for random results, or am I going to make a plan to, in some way, better or showcase the species the best that I can?

Do I have the general knowledge of bettas that I'd be need to keep the fish all healthy and to spot small problems BEFORE they become big problems?

Do I have the require knowledge of breeding bettas, in terms of proper technique and adapting to the different needs and temperaments of the individual parents?

Am I prepared to cull?


I'm sure experienced breeders can add even MORE considerations to these. But I honestly cannot answer any of these in the positive at the moment, so I am very much aware that I am not ready to breed bettas yet. One of the biggest mistakes in fish-keeping is impatience. I suggest you be patient and do the research before rushing into it.


----------



## hmongmoua (Mar 31, 2012)

Do I have the time to devote to daily water changes and multiple feedings in both a growout tank and dozens of jarred betta youngsters? ~~~Yes

Do I have the disposable income to humanely house a brood of perhaps 100 bettas and keep them in clean, warm water? Can I buy and grow food cultures and sufficient tank and lighting setups? ~~~Yes

Do I have access to parents of good breeding stock in order to avoid breeding bad genes into the betta? ~~~Yes

What is my aim in breeding? Am I going to just be another backyard breeder, putting random fish together for random results, or am I going to make a plan to, in some way, better or showcase the species the best that I can? ~~~To make a better and not over aggresive betta for shows. (mistakes welcomed)

Do I have the general knowledge of bettas that I'd be need to keep the fish all healthy and to spot small problems BEFORE they become big problems? ~~~ Yes 


Do I have the require knowledge of breeding bettas, in terms of proper technique and adapting to the different needs and temperaments of the individual parents? ~~~ Partaily, thats why i made this post XD


Am I prepared to cull? ~~~What is cull?


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not confident you're aware of what you said 'yes' to in your answers... if you dont even know what 'culling' is. I'm not trying to be mean... but I have to agree with the others.


----------



## hmongmoua (Mar 31, 2012)

Okay Well, I'll do what i can.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

cull is to kill the fry/fish is deformed/ or badly injured


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

If your short in money
I've advise you to stay away from big breed
They are more prone to get sick
Eat a lot
Don't know much about king
But if u really like the big size
Get some true malay fighter
Really big, thick body, hard scale and healthy
Since they are breed to fight
2.2-2.8 gram


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I say go for it. 

What is the worse that can happen? It's kinda like waiting until you can afford kids, It just won't happen. Better to have tried and failed then to never have tried at all....


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice signature jeffegg2 for this thread... Dooooo it!... (Rob Snider voice)


----------



## hmongmoua (Mar 31, 2012)

jeffegg2 said:


> I say go for it.
> 
> What is the worse that can happen? It's kinda like waiting until you can afford kids, It just won't happen. Better to have tried and failed then to never have tried at all....


Thank you I've held it off for a while because my female isn't ready yet but when it is i'll go for it.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

hmongmoua said:


> Do I have the require knowledge of breeding bettas, in terms of proper technique and adapting to the different needs and temperaments of the individual parents? ~~~ Partaily, thats why i made this post XD
> 
> Am I prepared to cull? ~~~What is cull?


Read the stickies to get a general idea on how to breed. Do further research, you can try www.bettas-jimsonnier.com
www.bettatalk.com
www.bettaterritory.nl
www.bettysplendens.com


Ask any question on what you're not sure of.


Culling = killing
http://www.bettysplendens.com/


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

me yoa hmoob where r u from?????
what your goal in breeding
if its just producing bigger fish
then stick with the giants
you pay a little more but will go a lot faster
yeah 
im back to where your at now
my grandpa was sick 
since the begging of this month
n just pass away last month
didn't really have time for my fish(as a breeder i can replace the fish but i cant replace a family member)
lost all my breeder stock(15 giant hmpk-pk( 12 female 3 male) 4 hmpk( 2 male 2 female) 2 dt male n 2hm female) 
just remember breeding betta is time consuming 
if you don't have the time then ive recommend u to put a hold on it


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

If you decide to breed at the right moment for you and your female betta let us know how it turns out and post a forum log about your betta parents and fry's, lots of breeders on here can help you out on the way to your journey of surprises. The key to success is to always stay ahead of the game. Good Luck!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

hmongmoua said:


> Thank you I've held it off for a while because my female isn't ready yet but when it is i'll go for it.


How do you know she is not ready? Is she still in school?

Jeff.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

jeffegg2 said:


> How do you know she is not ready? Is she still in school?
> 
> Jeff.


Ahaha She's waiting for the right moment, she's a virgin ya know ;-)


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Just out of sheer curiosity, what do you plan on doing with the offspring? Not to be too blunt, but king bettas aren't as appealing to buyers as they are more drab in colors and finnage. They tend to be less flashy and unique, which are what most common day buyers want. I'm not saying no one likes king bettas by any means, but if you plan on trying to sell them to your LPS or local townspeople, or even put them in auctions online, you won't get nearly as much interest as if you were to sell regular HM/DT/DeT/HMPK/CT. 

Are you prepared to house, feed, filter, heat, clean and treat (when ill) an upwards of 200 leftover offspring from this spawn that no one will buy? Do you have means to separate all of the males and keep them happy and healthy?

Again, not trying to be rude or uppity, but when breeding bettas you have to be prepared from ALL angles, and think through every "what if" scenario.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

:shock: So much pressure on the dude and he hasn't even started nothing yet.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

no pressure, just proper preparation. Without it you have unwanted fish, adding to the thousands upon thousands sitting on shelves everywhere.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Or worse, dead if you slack off.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Agreed.


----------

